
New Irish Robotics Forum - markdennehy
http://www.stochasticgeometry.ie/2011/07/14/robotics-forum/
======
slater
Why not just link there directly, instead of bit.ly link via a blog post?

<http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=1492>

